# Predator mx



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Ordered her today, camo color,will look the same as my coosa. Hopefully I'll have her by Friday,ordered online at Austin kayak, $1199 no sales tax and free shipping to my house. Soon as she gets here ill drag her to the creek by the house and see what she's got, maybe post a video and pictures.

Plan on fishing sat Neil, couldn't respond to your pm until I delete a few, and yes I agree what you said !


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just tracked where she's at, looks like rest area near Dallas Texas, so far looks like arriving Friday, fingers crossed

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Let's hope we don't get too much rain, so that flow out east can settle down...HEY, LARRY!!!! WE ARE FISHING SATURDAY!!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Larry! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If she gets here I'll have the Coosa available to use, it will be nice, or difficult picking which boat to use each week, the Coosa, the MX, or the wenonah, nice problem to have

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Remind me to kick you right in the apple sac when I see you.
Can't wait to see it and paddle it, man. It looks like a great boat.
Hey. Did you just buy an Old Town kayak?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Since me and drew broke up had to find another 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm texting him this thread as we speak. 
He's gonna be heart broken. OK, well probably not.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just talked to local shipper, if they deliver to my house it will be Tuesday minimum, but it gets here in the wee hours Thursday night, so I'm picking it up Friday morning, only over at Frank road, you know me, can't wait that long, hell I'd probably drive to Texas to get it

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice can't wait to see it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Looking forward to a review. It is a very nice looking boat. I'm interested in that illusive do everything good boat, not saying this is it but it has potential.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Me too rusty! 

I want it for a couple different reasons. To have another sot for my son and my buddies without boats. Hopefully it will be a great river boat, know it's won't hold a candle to the Coosa, but I own one already. If I do flat water or slow and low creeks,I hope it carries a little more speed (Coosa isn't as bad as people like to think) and can float in super shallow water, Coosa is outstanding in shallow water.

If a perfect flat water boat is a one, and a perfect river boat is a ten, want the mx to come in around 6 to 8, I'd rate the Coosa at a solid ten, since it has no equal yet.

I'll do a review asap, have a swift creek walking distance from the house, can see the boats rating pretty quick, try to do video and pictures

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics, videos and a review. This is my next planned purchase.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's in st Louis! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Closer then texas

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

You're ridiculous man.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's here! Well not in my hands yet, bribing the dock manager to unload it asap since its my birthday(really is), I'll know in a bit.....

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

StuckAtHome said:


> It's here! Well not in my hands yet, bribing the dock manager to unload it asap since its my birthday(really is), I'll know in a bit.....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Really anxious to hear your thoughts after you give it a paddle. I know its made by oldtown, I understand its not a coosa, its surely can not be a great option for creeks since old town did not start out building white water boats, the tunnel hull probably sucks ( i know this not from experience as i am still green, i have learned it all on here) LOL. But I still want one really really bad!! If it is what they say it is I will surely buy one.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Darren, weve been talking about fishing your creek for years but havent done it. Ill bet you could get Stuck to bring the MX if you gave us a tour. What is a good CFS, 400+?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm hoping it will be a great creek boat! The hull is better than expected from the pictures I've seen. Me and bubba talked last night about it and the coosa. Don't get me wrong but the coosa is a perfect fast water boat, no equal, BUT where we live we don't have that kind of rivers. We don't have any class anything rapid's save a few select places, and they are tame compared to the states south and east of us.

Waiting on a call to pick up the mx today, kids home so I'll make a quick video after a quick paddle.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> Darren, weve been talking about fishing your creek for years but havent done it. Ill bet you could get Stuck to bring the MX if you gave us a tour. What is a good CFS, 400+?


That would be great, would love to have you guys up here. 300 to 400 is prime but also a rarity. Typical trip on that is flow 200 cfs and 2ft. It requires alot of work with about a 50/50 float time vs drag time. Fishes really small but is a must do trip in my opinion.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I would join you guys Saturday, but I'll be busy changing diapers. Lol


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So as Stucky said we had a long talk about that hull yesterday.
Our opinion is this: If it's about 85-90% as "turnable" as a Coosa, it may be a better option. Hopefully, one can "lean" the MX 10 degrees and get the turning performance you can get out of a Coosa. If this is the case, then the boat is a slam dunk as it will be able to react quickly, yet have just enough keel and chimed hull, when NOT leaning, to keep it a whiff straighter when fishing/floating.
I haven't been this excited to paddle a new boat since the Coosa was announced. It just seemed impossible that someone could make a hull that could turn the way that boat does AND be able to stand in it. But yet, there it was. So maybe the MX will hit onto something big here and change everyone's opinion once again about how we look at river fishing kayaks.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> So as Stucky said we had a long talk about that hull yesterday.
> Our opinion is this: If it's about 85-90% as "turnable" as a Coosa, it may be a better option. Hopefully, one can "lean" the MX 10 degrees and get the turning performance you can get out of a Coosa. If this is the case, then the boat is a slam dunk as it will be able to react quickly, yet have just enough keel and chimed hull, when NOT leaning, to keep it a whiff straighter when fishing/floating.
> I haven't been this excited to paddle a new boat since the Coosa was announced. It just seemed impossible that someone could make a hull that could turn the way that boat does AND be able to stand in it. But yet, there it was. So maybe the MX will hit onto something big here and change everyone's opinion once again about how we look at river fishing kayaks.


Ifs, ands, and buts....

I trust Stuckey to give it an honest review. It will get used and Mike is the first person to admit when something is crap. HE also has actually paddled a coosa, as opposed to some who saw it once.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

HAHA holy smokes it weighs 82# lol.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's here, first a few pictures

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

It does not look like its going to be a fast boat lol. Looks like a toad dude.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

First impressions

Missing one foot peg, called Austin kayak and they are shipping it now.

The rear end is much wider than other boats, the front is more narrow than the coosa, already looks like it will be quicker than the coosa.

The hull shape is awesome,a really nice melting of the coosa and sharp keel'd boats, can't wait for the rain to stop to test it out.

The seat seems 2x more comfortable than my coosa, padded well, no bolts in your legs(take note Jackson! ).


You feel like your inside the boat in high position, in the coosa you feel like your up there.

The sides are tall! Might help in cold water, might catch wind, jury still out.

The seat is not removable, but in low position with back down the sides are high enough to load it upside down, if it's a big deal three screws take seat off.

Storage! Outside it has over twice the coosa's, hatch doesn't have the volume as the coosa, but the design and lid are much better than my coosa, I'll get some water in the coosa, not much but noticeable, this one has nice ridge and better sealing hatch. Tested putting rods in hatch no problem.

The rod holder's by the seat are a nice touch, might actually use them, in the coosa I didn't like two rods out,I don't like putting rod mounts or anything that gets in the way, like a nice clean boat, this one has neat system if your in to that, no drilling holes in your boat, six removable plates.


Rain almost over, first test run in moving water, will have kids film it, maybe tomorrow I'll make a video comparing to the coosa side by side.overall I'm pretty excited, looks like a winner so far





Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice pictures I don't have to tell you how hard it is to find hull pictures of kayaks. Sure these alone will help some guys out.

I like the front of the hull but that rear end looks like a little more keel than I was expexting. I assume that means the front will allow it to turn well and the back will have a tendency to track.

Sounds good but I fear keel since I'm used to not having one at all. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Rusty it has the exact same rear keel as the coosa, placed high(with replaceable skid plate, nice touch) it doesn't hurt when turning, not an issue

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Uploading video to you tube, not much longer. Short test, couldn't tell me everything yet, not much water there, will find out one way or another Sat, going bigger faster water! 

The molded carry handles front and back at first didn't like, after me and son carried a football field,I really really like! Fits the hand nicely, can switch hands, plenty of room. It is heavy, but not so much a deal breaker, seems most fishing kayak's going this way, hull seems very thick, which I'll take for the weight.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

She turns really well! I've of the first paddle strokes you'll hear me go wow. Standing was super easy, both older kids had no problems either, my girl hardly ever been in a kayak, that tells you something. Floats shallow, Saturday will be the big test for handling, but after this short test I think I've got what I wanted. Flipping seat out of the way while standing was no problem, liked the extra space it gives you. Liked how the hull looks while paddling, just enough room to lean into turns, and would take a complete mess up to flip, can't test that until next year 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

You plan on doing any flat water testing to see if it can get some decent speed to get around?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll have her in flat water on creeks and rivers, since I never float flat water, doubt it, but I'll get an idea on the slow low rivers. If you want a flat water boat, you'd want the predator 13, not this mx, it's made for the flat boring stuff, lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was looking at the MX for an all purpose yak. I do flat water but usually launch close to where I want to fish and don't paddle long distance. I just like the MX better than the 13.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's the first test video

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVrNFVAAz2o&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If that's what you want it for it will work well, the room is outstanding, the higher profile might catch more wind, hard to tell, but if the winds are that bad all boats will get blown around. Speed seems good, didn't have enough room to really tell yet.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Looking at the rocker in the boat, the top of the boat is straight, all the rocker is in the hull itself, unlike my wenonah canoe looks like a banana. The front keel on concrete doesn't touch ground until 3 feet back, look at the side where it says predator mx, right at the mx lettering is where the hull touches.what this means is when you turn the front keel will hardly be in the water to slow down the turn, on a river boat that's what you want. The blunt keel is still in the water helping the boat track and break waves, but not enough to make it a tank to turn, or snap turn after a riffle.

Another observation, sitting in it in the garage it almost feels like a canoe with the high sides, they lowered the floor where the space between hull and floor is a couple inches less than most sots, has to help stability because your lower in the water.I think that's why old town had to come up with one way scuppers, if they weren't there your much more likely to take on water.if I remember I'll test that Saturday by taking them out for awhile.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

It almost seems more of a river boat than what OT originally stated. Calling it an all water boat seems like a stretch given the hull and rocker. Seems to be far more maneuverable than the OT hull pics showed.

I still can't get over the weight though, 82# is a lot, 16# _more_ than a Coosa.



> The seat seems 2x more comfortable than my coosa, padded well, no bolts in your legs(take note Jackson! ).


BTW, this was fixed on the following year, mine has the bolt threads and heads reversed from the initial year. The following year coosa also has hard molded handles unlike the cloth ones on the original.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> Looking at the rocker in the boat, the top of the boat is straight, all the rocker is in the hull itself, unlike my wenonah canoe looks like a banana. The front keel on concrete doesn't touch ground until 3 feet back, look at the side where it says predator mx, right at the mx lettering is where the hull touches.what this means is when you turn the front keel will hardly be in the water to slow down the turn, on a river boat that's what you want. The blunt keel is still in the water helping the boat track and break waves, but not enough to make it a tank to turn, or snap turn after a riffle.


Yeah, this is not the keel of an all water boat.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It seems heavier, but not 16 pounds.

That's the first thing I looked at on your new coosa, dam bolts hurt, lol, but the seat itself has more padding looks stronger, it's just feels better, more lower back support. straps they did a few cool things with the tag ends.

I think your right about more of a river boat so far, it's faster than the coosa but not enough to be a open water boat in my limited time in it. The shape is more like a bullet than a traditional boat that's narrow front and rear, this babe has a big butt. It also feels a good bit longer than the coosa,I need to measure, it seems s foot or two longer for some reason just sitting in it

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Coosa 11 foot 2 inches,31 inches wide, mx 12 foot even 33 inches wide. The mx is a wider seat with those 2 inches and since the coosa cockpit is not as wide as it could be, they made it around 3 inches shorter than it could be for some reason, maybe that's why it seems like such a huge cockpit, the sides are high but not in the way.interesting

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Me want. Anyway I can look at this in person sometime? No rush since I won't buy it till after Christmas sometime. I'm also wondering if cabelas will carry them since they carry just about the entire old town line. If so I'll wait till I get one of those 10-20% off coupons and snag one.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey stucky thanks for the review and the video. I really like it alot!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

No problem, hope to compare it to the coosa tomorrow on video.

Anytime you can come over, have creek close by to try it out plus the coosa, just shoot me a pm

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just received an email from Austin kayak, they shipped both sides of the footrest to be sure I had the correct one, don't like they messed up but give them credit for stepping up

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

How did it come shipped? Was it well packaged and handled?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It was wrapped very well, bubble tape, card board, blue tape, not a scratch, just missing piece that wasn't due to the packaging

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice looking yak. Is that a Creek...


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> It was wrapped very well, bubble tape, card board, blue tape, not a scratch, just missing piece that wasn't due to the packaging
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've only heard good things about AKC, so not surprised they are taking good care of ya.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's the Allegheny, don't you know I'm a stream Nazi? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> It's the Allegheny, don't you know I'm a stream Nazi? Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Don't you mean the Mallegheny? 

Looks like you will get see how it does in the wind and rain tomorrow.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw that, think I'll hit a couple stores today for warmer float clothes and rain gear, any word from Larry? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. Your excitement was very quite amusing....like a little kid at xmas. Lol. I hope to have the same feeling soon.

I know its still early but what how would you rate the mx as an all around boat? You previously said an 8/10 was what you wanted....did it hit that mark? How would you rate it individually? Ie flatwater 6......moving water 8 

Im also looking for an all around yak....my eyes have been on natives slayer 12. It sounds to me, that these boats are very similar in design. I think the mx has a more defined keel though. I was in the slayer last week and I had it on flatwater and it did much better than I had expected.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


>


I think I see a spot open to the right.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


>


As your floating by...

"Hey guys do you mind if I float through here?"......." you guys doing any good?" 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Man, not sure I have the jibblies for tomorrow. I dont mind fishing in one of the weather trifectas ( wind, rain, cold), but it looks like tomorrow might be all 3! I think I may be getting alittle salt in my vag. 

Might have to bring some American Honey if I do show....


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wimp, some marine you are! 

Just uploaded a walk around video showing some of the details of the boat since not much out there yet on the mx.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3WzMk0aGSs&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

So far I'm thinking if you only had one boat, you fish a mixture of rivers and lakes, this boat is hard to beat. Also if you do mostly rivers and creeks like we have around here, this should be on your short list with the coosa.

The few minor issues I can see so far, none are deal breakers,I expect a bunch from my boats so I'll be as fair as I can..

It's heavy, not crazy but noticeable.

Wish the seat came off, looks like with a couple screws you could remove it, my thinking is you could get damage if your not careful loading and unloading, but with common sense I see no problem, just would like the option.

The seat is outstanding, period.

This should be the easiest boat to accessorize , love that you are not drilling in the boat just the plates, and you can get new ones.

If standing is a big deal, this is your boat.

Internal storage is ok, just one front hatch, pretty small for the overall size off the boat external storage huge, you could easily over night.




Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You won't melt Larry, at least not fast, lol.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


>


Now why would you put up a picture of the Hoover Honey hole. Crap! Now that spot is ruined, RUINED for the next four days at least!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Great videos. The MX looks awesome. 

Next time my daughter misbehaves I am making her quit cheer and dance. That should cover the MX and accessories in no time.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

rustyfish said:


> Great videos. The MX looks awesome.
> 
> Next time my daughter misbehaves I am making her quit cheer and dance. That should cover the MX and accessories in no time.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea my daughter does that cheer and dance crap and for what I pay I could get a coosa and an MX.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I hear ya, 3 kids myself, besides eating us out of house and home the sports are killing us, last year alone the 14 year old daughter travel ball was north of $3000

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Getting my stuff packed for the maiden voyage of the mx, cold windy and rain on a big river that's still rising. Bringing the waders nice dry and warm. Should be a good test. Fellow idiots Neil and pasta joining me, Larry lost his manhood and backed out, LOL. It ain't going to rain Larry, still time to man up! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Only if I didn't have to work 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> HAHA holy smokes it weighs 82# lol.


It weighs more than my 'Cuda, which is 28" longer, however, Old Towne offers a lifetime warranty on the hull.

I really like those mounting plates and the open deck, but since I'm a "boring" flat water guy, it may not suit the fishing I do most of the time. Pretty wide for a flat water boat, it's 3 1/2" wider than the 'Cuda. I'm impressed with the ease it pivots.

It has a lot of Jackson like features, and there is nothing wrong with that. There are some really cool options you can buy for it too.

I don't see the permanently attached seat being an issue, it appears to store pretty deep in yak. My only concern would be long distance road traveling with it exposed to wind, sun and garbage kicked up off the road.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Meh you dont know what a heavy boat is until you float with Neil. 16 pounds is nothing ! lol

Wish I could of been of been on the float today... man bet I missed a good time lol.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

backlashed said:


> It weighs more than my 'Cuda, which is 28" longer, however, Old Towne offers a lifetime warranty on the hull.
> 
> I really like those mounting plates and the open deck, but since I'm a "boring" flat water guy, it may not suit the fishing I do most of the time. Pretty wide for a flat water boat, it's 3 1/2" wider than the 'Cuda. I'm impressed with the ease it pivots.
> 
> ...


There are 2 different predator kayaks. A "13" and a "MX" he bought the MX "river style" the 13 is a flat water style. It's 12" longer 1" narrower and more keel. That might fit your style better


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Boostedawdfun said:


> There are 2 different predator kayaks. A "13" and a "MX" he bought the MX "river style" the 13 is a flat water style. It's 12" longer 1" narrower and more keel. That might fit your style better


When some of these guys are able to talk themselves out of a new kayak it may be better off to leave it that way. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We had a great little float. Caught dozen or so fish before the rain started, we decided to paddle out.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The boat worked perfectly, and where we went it was big heavy current, with whirl pools and strange cross currents. It turns with ease, I'd guess 80 percent of the coosa. We had good wind as well, the nose doesn't get pushed like the coosa, and about the same as other boats. Tracks pretty good and the speed was surprising, it's not a boat you'd want to cover miles of open water, but great for smaller lakes I'd bet. Seat was great.

Neil kept commenting how awesome the boat looked, think he has a few pictures. 

It's going to be a great boat, I'll use it more than the coosa depending on the flow, it's more sporty suv to the coosa being a Porsche.

Tired, watching the darn bucks losing, to Iowa! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, after some thought here's what I've learned.

First the minor bad

It's heavy
Don't like the seat not coming off, we did load it on my rack to test, didn't get in the way, but I think it does expose it to possible damage,I wouldn't load another boat on top of it in my bed, only boat I've hauled with that restriction.

The good 

Comfort, this can't be stressed enough, besides the great chair, the width of the boat and the long flat floor,I wouldn't want to be in another boat for hours or days, it's that good.

The internal storage is dry, we had major rain and wind, not a drop, I'd leave my phone in there unprotected and not worry. External storage is massive, my boat looked empty and I brought twice as much gear as normal, really a plus.


The scuppers worked as advertised, the floor is almost the same level as the water line, with the checkered deck any water that did get in goes first into the deep grooves and out, gear left on deck won't be soaked.


The awesome

The keel and hull shape was a bullseye, they managed to strike a balance from river to flat water boat that leans towards river boat, if ten was pure river and 1 was flat, the mx would be a 6_8. The turning ability is about 80 percent of the coosa, would be better but it's a foot longer, making that feat even better. Now the tracking and speed you would think would take a big hit because of that,I was surprised how well it did in both, now she ain't no speed demon, but fast enough, and tracks much better than the coosa, when you factor in the wind, the coosa's nose gets pushed, in this boat I noticed it wasn't near as bad, the wind did push it but more like the whole boat and not just the nose. Wind wasn't worse in the mx, effected just like any other boat.

The little details are great, pockets, the mounting plates, the carry handles, they put a lot of thought into this boat.


I need to get a longer paddle though, my 220(230?) I had to do more upright stroke like in white water boats, never busted my hands on the hull sides not an issue, think I'll get a 240 or 250.

The pluses are much greater than the faults, it's heavy but not so much I regret it, you get a lot of boat and features for that weight.

The big question is who's this boat for. If you do creeks and rivers,I like this better than the coosa for our rivers, if I lived in the new the coosa would be better.
If I did all flat water,I wouldn't suggest this, other boats will do that better.
If I did mostly creeks and some flat, yes, great boat, if it was split half and half, that's tough, my advice then would be yes it would work, this is better on moving water, best bet would be get this and a flat water boat. No boat will do both as good as a boat made for either water. Does that make sense? 

Might go out tomorrow or Monday on local flow, with the low water I'll get to test the glide and speed better








Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok ok I get it. It's badass. Now stop posting before I make a unplanned $1200 purchase lol


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol.. Neil was making me very uncomfortable, he kept paddling close to me and staring, saying it looks so sexy, which made me very wary until he said the boat, it doesn't look like anything out there, she be pretty....

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Your killing me here. 

I guess I can sell my car and drive my wifes car to work. She is a stay at home moms so not like she needs it. 

I just keep telling myself its too heavy. Some of our access points are really bad.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I got my eyes set on the urban camo when the time comes.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok so Blood plasma $30 a pop twice a week and Ill have the money by March.

Bone marrow goes for $450 for 100CC but not sure I have the stones for it.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

We can go together and hold hands. It'll be worth it hahahahaha


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I know this is the 13 but isn't she purdy. Check out the guy standing on a cooler too.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Ok, after some thought here's what I've learned.
> 
> First the minor bad
> 
> ...


Awesome review. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks, going out shortly with daddy Dave, coosa and mx side by side, going to paddle both today, that's the true test

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Thanks, going out shortly with daddy Dave, coosa and mx side by side, going to paddle both today, that's the true test
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just checked my phone...Yup, it's working properly. No calls....hmmmmm.
Fargers! (I have to work anyway.)


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

How's it going? Beautiful weather...sunnuvabeechnut...
How's the view? Here's mine. 
Sunnuvamuthatrucka...I do NOT like you guys.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> How's it going? Beautiful weather...sunnuvabeechnut...
> How's the view? Here's mine.
> Sunnuvamuthatrucka...I do NOT like you guys.


I imagine they are slaying the bass....and are too busy to reply. Us stuck at work just sit and wish we were on the water.

I fished yesterday on a local creek and got 22 smallies...most ive caught all year long. Biggest was 16". Water clarity was insane. My fish finder was reading 5ft and I could see the bottom. In three feet of water I could read the writting on a penny. Water temps were 54....I thought it would be tough fishing, but the smallies had other plans.

I have stuff to do tonight....but it may have to wait. Todays the last warm day for a while.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I got out yesterday afternoon for a couple hours also. Fishing is definitely good right now.
Smallies were active and aggressive as heck...very aggressive. Great time of year!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

At pool league, will report later tonight, will say daddy loved the coosa, until he got in the mx, it was his favorite by far. This guy has floated everywhere, knows boats

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Props to Austin kayak, my boat was missing a foot peg, not only did they send the missing one, they sent both sides and the rails that bolt into the hull.good deal.

Liking the mx more and more. Handled skinny water with ease, floats as shallow as the coosa, maybe better, and can dart in and out in the riffles missing rocks. It's a joy to paddle, handles swift and flat water, roomy, dry ride, tracks well and speed is surprising, plus it's pretty, lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

So it is sounding like the MX tops the coosa for our waters around here.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hate to admit that because I love the coosa so much, but as of now yes, it's only minus is weight, which I'm afraid most manufactures are pumping out heavier boats with more features and comforts. The plus side is they should take more punishment, the mx is built like a tank yet agile.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

